# [Resolved] Can't play Yahoo Games



## dolphinlover (Jul 28, 2002)

I'm back with a different problem. When trying to play Yahoo Games (which I was able to play before), I get this white box in the upper left corner with a red square, a green circle and a blue triangle. ...any suggestions on how to fix this?




Laura Lee


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Laura Lee
The first item we should try is laid out in this thread have a look and follow the next link within that thread and its instructions.
http://forums.techguy.org/showthrea...ghlight=red+square+green+circle+blue+triangle

If the problem still persists there are other avenues to try so let us know either way.

Dave


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Clicking in that box should install the plug in you need, which is most likely Java or Shockwave.
You can get them from the following locations:

Java.sun.com
Macromedia.com

Sorry if thats the same thing in Daveys post, I didnt follow the link.


----------



## dolphinlover (Jul 28, 2002)

Thanks Davey for your help. I already knew about Brians Link and I have used it and that is the first thing I checked when this all started.


Brendandonhu...
...Thanks for you help too, but...
Clicking the box does NOTHING! I went to Java.Sun.com and I installed the 1.4 version and that didn't fix the problem. I also went to Macromedia.com and installed the Macromedia FlashPlayer and that didn't work. I tried to findMicrosoft Virtual Machine but couldn't. Any other suggestions?

Laura Lee


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

What browser are you running? Try the latest version of IE or Netscape. There are also programs that would block these from loading. Are you running, say, a pop up stopper in the background? If you are running a firewall you need to open several ports and allow access to some servers for it to work. Visit yahoo games help for this.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

dolphinlover
Beyond what brendandonhu just recommended.........
This is a long shot but happens from time to time. 
When you setup Yahoo games an object is downloaded and created in your IE objects file. You may want to remove the object from there and download another in case it became corrupt.
Go to IE\tools\internet options\temp internet sections settings\view objects
Then locate your object for Yahoo games, remove and redownload it at Yahoo.

Beyond that I am not sure what else to look at.

Dave


----------



## dolphinlover (Jul 28, 2002)

Thanx for all the advise that has been given. I still can't seem to get the Java Problem resolved. I have done everything mentioned above and then some and still can't play Yahoo Games. I guess I will have to break down and have it looked at here locally. I was hoping to get the "bug" out with your help. I'm sure I will be back with another question later. Again, Thank You.


Laura Lee


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I'm not sure if this will help but it can't hurt. I'd try reinstalling Microsoft VM. I have a copy and you should hopefully be able to download it by clicking on the link below. It's a 5 MB file so if you have a slow connection you'll need to be patient. When prompted select "Save" and once it's saved, unzip it and run the .exe to install MSVM. Let us know what happens.

 Download MS Virtual Machine 

Let us know what happens.

BTW, have you tried clearing your TemporaryInternetFiles and History folder?


----------



## dolphinlover (Jul 28, 2002)

Thank You Bryan. I have been trying to find the MSVM but have been unsuccessfull in finding it until you came along. My knight in shining armor? LOL.

This web site is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!

Thanx to all who have given their all to solve my problems. Without you, I don't know what I'd be doing (picking up broken computer pieces probably)

Laura Lee


----------

